# Makita 5007MG circular saw



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

I think Hilti's are made in Liechtenstein. I have a Bosch cordless drill made in Malaysia, and a Bosch laser range meter made in Switzerland. A lot of tools from even the same manufacturer will be made in different Countries.

The only thing I can suggest is to check the box or display before you buy next time, and see where it is made.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure where the Porter Cable's are made, but they're one hell of a saw.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I second the PC Mag saw (however it's not a sidewinder, but available in blade left) best saw I ever owned. I am just worried what is going to happen to PC's quality now that they have been bought out by B&D :furious:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I picked up the Milwaukee yesterday after reading the review on www.Toolsofthetrade.net. HD had two different boxes with the same model number. One of them boxes was clearly outdated (web address on the box was www.mil-elect-tool.com). I am hoping it was US made model but there is no indication on the tool or the box of where it's made. I checked the alignment of the blade when I got it home and it's still out by 1/32". Maybe I'm being too critical but I think fresh out of the box it should be perfect.
I was in Lowes last night and looked at the left blade PC yesterday. It does look like a nice one. 
What I don't like about Bosch is that it doesn't come with a cord. 

I gave Chinese products a a fair shot but it seems like everything that I buy from shoes to tools that is made in China is crap.

As far as saws are concerned:
Makita - China
Dewalt - China or Mexico
Hilti - Mexico
Ridgid - China
Milwaukee - China
Bosch - ???
PC - Mexico


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

Clutchcargo said:


> I gave Chinese products a a fair shot but it seems like everything that I buy from shoes to tools that is made in China is crap.


Its is less about where it is made, and more about how it is made. The manufacturer is the one that decides the quality of the tool. Even the iPod and Nintendo Wii are made in China, and I wouldn't call them crap.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You have to look at what changed. I think it would be safe to assume that the design hasn’t changed; it looks like the same product on the shelf.
The origin of the materials and quality of workmanship are the only things that changed. The cost of Chinese labor market is about 20:1 vs. US, so where’s the savings? I see a Milwaukee on the shelf that says it’s made in US but the ones in the box are made in China…same price; Makita on the shelf, “made in Japan”, in the box “made in China” again same price. I don’t doubt that Chinese products will follow the same path that Japanese products did, but for now, there’s definitely a quality difference and it's at the expense of the consumer.


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Skil HD77*

I would recommend the Skil HD77. It has been around for 70 years. Bosch owns Skil and makes a quality motor tool. It is the very best worm drive out there. It is an actual steel worm gear bathed in oil saw. You can pick this Power Tool up for around $159.00. We have customer who have used this Power Tool for 30 years. It is a good one.
As far the foreign issue. The gas price to ship is high. Copper inside the tool is also very high. Steel has taken a big jump this year. Most Power Tool manufacturers have had 2 and some 3 price increases this year alone because of these reasons. Most years it is a one time price increase at the most.
Don
http://www.toolsandmachinery.com/


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Makita does make some of their stuff in Japan still. i think they make their 5277NB hypoid circ saws in canada

if i remember correctly they own the chinese plants where there tools are made. they are one of the only privetly held power tool companies left and are obsessed with putting out a quality tool.


----------

